# Replacing Hella auxiliary stop light with LED



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

My 2003 Hymer has an auxiliary (almost) rectangular stop light high on the rear, as seen on many vans. A couple of the 7 little bulbs failed so I took it off and opened it up. It seems water has got in and corroded some of the contacts, so I have doubts about it ever working reliably again. Hymer UK want £65 for a new one, so I think I may as well go for an LED assembly, which should prove more reliable. Does anyone know of one that will fit? The dimensions are about 370mm long and 45mm wide, screw centres at 323mm. The original part number is Hella 146 334.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Have you tried eBay? They used to do replacement units for about £11.00 they were the original lamp units and not led units..


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

clive1821 said:


> Have you tried eBay? They used to do replacement units for about £11.00 they were the original lamp units and not led units..


Thanks. There's one on there with the same part numbr but the red lens is much narrower and the screw centres are differently spaced. I see the same light as mine on quite a few different makes of van, but an internet search doesn't seem to locate a supplier.


----------

